# Is Sify Broadband Ltd. unsatisfactory in services? Your experiences with Sify ?



## Adam Lee (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Digit guys,

I am currently using Sify internet and I an fed up with the annoyances I bought along with their internet!

I many times get 'request timed out' or sometimes LAN gateway is repying but still I cannot connect.

I have observed that many times,I face this connectivity problem after 10 PM. Till 10 PM,annoyances are not much.

The thing here is after 10 PM,my free hours start.I wonder if somebody may be purposely doing this to avoid me using my bandwidth.I am particularly puzzled by the thing that why it happens almost all times 10 PM.After I complained about this issue,things got worse.I have connectivity issues even in day times.

I want to know how many other users of Sify broadband are facing or have faced similar problems.

I have decided,next month,no renewal of account with Sify!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Apr 27, 2007)

i seriously request you to go in for a REAL broadband connection . Airtel n BSNL r the most reliable n u can be rest assured that u'll get speeds in excess of 256 kbps with them.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah chuck Sify and go to BSNL.
My friends says that Sify sucks.
Airtel might be a good option too.
But it depends on your usage pattern.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 28, 2007)

I used sify for 2 years and have christened it *Shitty Fraudband*

Dump them and go for watever alternative you can get.


----------



## 24online (Apr 28, 2007)

if u want to read exp of users,

*broadbandforum.in/sify-broadband/

ppl says it SUCKS*WORST.


----------



## iMav (Apr 28, 2007)

it sux personal experience ... they dont renew ur account even if u giv a request 3 days b4 ... if they renew they wont come and collect the chk on time there by disconnect u for a day or 2 ... their hardware sux ... their some kinda switch keeps tripping evry now and then as a result no internet and wen i tell them to chk it they will rectify it but not change the bloody faulty hardware .... their dialer pops up 2 windows tht slow ur pc ... their dialer spreads malware


----------



## nishant_nms (Apr 28, 2007)

For me Sify rocks. All the problems u pepole face are due to local cable operator. Ask him to fix it


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Apr 28, 2007)

I guess it depends on city to city....or even locality to locality.

It's strange that Sify cyber cafes work round-the-clock without any glitches?


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 28, 2007)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> For me Sify rocks. All the problems u pepole face are due to local cable operator. Ask him to fix it


I hope ur not an employee of sify.


----------



## mkmkmk (Apr 28, 2007)

All the problems u pepole face are due to local cable operators,sify have made biggest mistake by taking help of LCO's.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 28, 2007)

I am also using Sify. What is written is 100% true. I am highly dissatisfied with their service and quality. After 10.00 pm, It is free for all in terms of shitty service and speed.

The the local cablewallah is also charging Rs.100 pM as maintenance!!!


----------



## Adam Lee (Apr 28, 2007)

Thankyou all for the links and taking time to share your experiences.
I thought that something was wrong only with my PC and connections but now I know that its the same story with other Sify customers.

So everybody......'lets kick Sify and turn to some 'good' ISP.'

BTW, 'Shitty Fraudband' is the perfect name as was suggested in this thread!


----------



## ambandla (Apr 28, 2007)

I am using Sify 256kbps unlimited. No issues for me. If there are any, the problem is resolved in minutes after my call to their hotline. but this happens once in 7-10 days.


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 28, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> I used sify for 2 years and have christened it *Shitty Fraudband*
> 
> Dump them and go for watever alternative you can get.



i support u..


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 28, 2007)

a company where broadband exists in name, its actual plans are never near to broadband specially for High bandwith requirements of users like me. they block P2p programs, put a cap unlimited night @150mb.


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 29, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> a company where broadband exists in name, its actual plans are never near to broadband specially for High bandwith requirements of users like me. they block P2p programs, put a cap unlimited night @150mb.


who told they block p2p?? i am using p2p(lime ware) and torrents(mu torrent)for last 3yrs with sify!


----------



## iMav (Apr 29, 2007)

whilst on the topic does any1 know how i can block the 2 pop-ups that the sify dialer opens once logged in??????


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 29, 2007)

Tell me that to, not that I use Sify anymore but I wud like to help anyone who is still stuck.

BTW the client does not seem to have any working alternative anymore. For me both easysify and supersify stopped working around an year back when they forced their stupid firewall.


----------



## iMav (Apr 29, 2007)

any1 with an option to halt those un-wanted pop-ups


----------



## Adam Lee (Apr 29, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> any1 with an option to halt those un-wanted pop-ups



I have firewalled it.
I use comodo personal firewall.

My settings are:
When iexplore.exe is started by the parent process bb_custommessage.exe,deny that connection.

So the IE windows open up but it shows 'No page to display-could nt find server'


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 29, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> a company where broadband exists in name, its actual plans are never near to broadband specially for High bandwith requirements of users like me. they block P2p programs, put a cap unlimited night @150mb.


it happned with my friend, thats i prefer to stay without a internet connection rather then getting a connection


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 29, 2007)

Wah wah Gary!!


----------



## pkt3000 (Apr 30, 2007)

sify broadband is very very bad  and iqara(youtele) is the worst . .


 trust  india govt in this area . use BSNL/MTNL . bsnl hai to sahi hai ;  and please stay away from sify and Iqara .


----------



## shikhar_kapoor143 (Apr 30, 2007)

Well man i use to use sify it all depends upon d dealer....n d city...but i wuld say switch to airtel....its d best atleast for me....never hung up on me till now its been almost a yr now .....


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2007)

dealer and city ... dude if mumbai is plagued by problems ... i dont wanna know abt other cities


----------

